# x1900xt overclocking problems, plz help



## Addicus1337 (Mar 15, 2006)

As soon as I open up ATI tool, the latest beta version available, things start to go wrong. Sometimes ill just be using it for fan control, and it will lock up while im just screwing around on the desktop. Other times when im trying to overclock, as soon as I hit “find max core” or “find max mem”, the screen does a weird artifact flash for a second, works normally for a few seconds, then weird flashes across the screen start to show up horizontally in quick flashes spaced out by about 5 seconds. If I allow this to go on for a few mins the computer will also crash.

Anyone know why this card is doing this to me? Does it need to be configured for over clocking somehow? It seams to be resisting any type of action ATI tool is throwing at it. How can I subdue this beast and bend it to my will?

Card works fine with ATI tool closed and no OC applied. Just incase though I did do a clean driver wipe then install of the latest 6.3 cats. Also did a virus scan and every other thing I could think might be causing this. Anyone got an idea? Thanks


PS. ive tryed other versions of ATI tool also, same problem, also, tempatures are not a problem, card stays nice and cool.


----------



## Addicus1337 (Mar 15, 2006)

ive completly disabled ATI hot key poller and ATI smart, yet when ever i try to use ATI tool to overclock the card freezes or acts eradicaly.


----------



## Addicus1337 (Mar 15, 2006)

Update: The card is a powercolor x1900xt. I tryed using the catalyst 6.3 overdrive tool to overclock, but i set the desired clock speeds, but the "current clock speeds" never change no matter how many times i click apply, ok, or restart the computer. i tryed using another tool simply called "overclocker" and as soon as i hit the command to find the best overclock, computer crashed. Something has got to be set wrong somewhere, im just to inexperience to know where to look, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## sickaphat (Mar 15, 2006)

*hi*

list system specs and stuffs.  Also did u set the voltage to 1.4 in atitool?


----------



## Addicus1337 (Mar 15, 2006)

DFI RDX200 12-23-05 Bios
AMD x2 3800 (OC 2.4 ghz 1.36v)
OCZ Platinum 2x1G (220mhz 2.5-2-3-5 2.80v)
Aspire ATX 520w power supply
Ati x1900xt
2x74g Seagate Raid 0 on SB chipset
Onboard sound
Windows XP pro SP2

looks like my voltages are at 1.175v on the VGPU, 2.086 on MVDDC and MVDDQ, 1.486 on VDDCI.  im not sure what that would matter tho, i was told not to mess with my voltages by alot of people.


----------



## Addicus1337 (Mar 15, 2006)

anyone know whats going on here?  I also tryed downloading the latest stable version of ATI tool and when i opened the tool, all the text was in jibberish or wierd signs, whats causing this?


----------



## Addicus1337 (Mar 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## Leak (Mar 21, 2006)

Addicus1337 said:
			
		

> looks like my voltages are at 1.175v on the VGPU, 2.086 on MVDDC and MVDDQ, 1.486 on VDDCI.  im not sure what that would matter tho, i was told not to mess with my voltages by alot of people.


Well, either the ATI drivers also change voltage for 2D mode (my guess) or ATITool's got a bad default, but running my Sapphire X1900 XT at stock 3D settings (i.e. 620MHz/720MHz) desperately needs about 1.4V VGPU.

You just can't go that high at the 2D defaults of 1.125V; the system will crash long before even getting near 600 MHz, let alone 620MHz...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 21, 2006)

If you monitor your voltage and speeds using Systool you'll see that even though you move the sliders all the way up and see no change Overdrive will only make the changes when a 3d app starts.... using Systool I could see that the core voltage rose to 1.46v and the core, mem speeds were around 710/800. When you use ATITool and say yes to stop the ATI process it ties the 2d,3d clocks together and you see the 2d clock speeds. You need to bump up the voltage to get higher clocks... if you do not wish to mess with the voltage then monitor you voltage and clocks by using Systool, Overdrive and running 3dmrk05 or any 3d app to verify ...


----------



## Fixet (Mar 26, 2006)

Addicus, I would be really grateful if you could post here your possible fix to your problem. I have samekind of problem, I can't overclock my X1900xt even to 625/775 which the card should handle. I seem to have same voltage as you have. And yes, If don't overclock my card, it runs without problems. My card crashed at temperature 56C, so it must be voltages or something causing the problem. I don't know much about changing them. I started own thread here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=10104


----------

